# What is "Plant Pearling"?



## [email protected]

Hi - What is plant Pearling?

Does anyone have a picture?

Thanks


----------



## Centromochlus

Riccia pearling:










Pearling explained: http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=16748

It's basically when your plants are producing a lot of oxygen because of a lot of light and co2.


----------



## Lycosa

Plant pearling is what happens when your aquatic plants are producing oxygen as a result of photosynthesis. Note, if your water is low on oxygen, pearling may not be as noticeable.. unless your plants are really 'growing'. Pearling is what you want to see when the lights are on in your tank. It means that your plants are growing and likely growing well. The more 'bubbles' your plants are producing, the more light/CO2/nutrients are being converted into oxygen via photosynthesis to produce growth.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

So basically it's a good thing Your plants are photosynthesizing so fast that you can see the O2 bubbles leave their leaves.


----------

